# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Wynik Badania MR

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wykonałem badanie MR:

Stan po naciągnięciu z niewielkimi zmianami obrzękowymi dalszej części więzadła krzyżowego przedniego (ACL) ciągłość więzadła zachowana

Łagodne zmiany degeneracyjne rogu tylnego łąkotki przyśrodkowej (stopnia II )

Łagodne zmiany przeciążeniowe przyczepu udowego więzadła pobocznego piszczelowego.

Stan po nieznacznym naderwaniu rzepkowego przyczepu troczka przyśrodkowego rzepki.

Poza tym obraz obu łąkotek, aparatu więzadłowego, chrząstki i jamy stawowej, struktur kostnych i mięśniowych kolana prawidłowy.

Badanie RTG

Fabella w dole podkolanowym

Co to oznacza?  Czy czeka mnie jakiś zabieg? Kolano przy obciążeniu lub zgięciu boli mnie już ponad 2 miesiące?

----------

